# Booming!!!



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

At least my temperate springs appreciate the cooler weather we've been getting. They're finally starting to produce well again after our long hot summer


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

wow. What mixture are you using to get those results?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, what are you feeding?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

The best substrate I've found to culture springs is shreaded coco husks.

I feed flake food, baby cereal, active yeast. And, once the cultures start to get established, I feed them a lot.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have only one culture. However they devoured a large mushroom totally in about a week. I think we are underestimating how much these bugs eat..


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Holy Cow thats incredible? How often can you feed out that culture?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a HUGE haul of blues...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/35582-springtails.html


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my! That is insane. I had no idea that they could be that productive. Thats like fruit fly productivity.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

gary1218 said:


> At least my temperate springs appreciate the cooler weather we've been getting. They're finally starting to produce well again after our long hot summer


I want mine to look just like that!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice production, Allyn. Right around this time of year, when the snow is melting but the ponds are still frozen, you can find "clouds" of springtails like this covering the marshes around here. The first sign of Spring for me!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Duh, nice production, GARY. I meant GARY!


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

Good thing I clicked to the second page Richard!


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Is it just me or am I the only one that has never seen springtails outside in the spring? Maybe I've never noticed them. This year I'm going to try and collect some small bugs like termites to feed my frogs. Just to mix it up a bit when the warm weather hits. First rain of spring is salamander hunting time anyway plus I'm always out hiking, fossil hunting, butterfly catching, etc. etc. I love the smell of the air in the spring in New England! Reminds me of why I'm such a nature nerd!

I live right near Allyn so I'd love to see springtails here in Massachusetts.

D


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

If anybody is interested I do have a few extra of these for sale. Been waiting for the weather to warm up just a little to ship them. PM me if you're interested.


----------

